# I Need a quick pattern - quick!



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all, 
I have a wedding to go to in two weeks...I have been telling myself to make a stole or shawl, because it's an outdoor wedding, and well...this is New England...and I've been working on other wip's instead. So, does anyone have a quick knit pattern that is also pretty enough to wear at a wedding? Many many thanks ahead of time!
susieO


----------



## Uleedog (May 23, 2013)

Big stitches and big yarn--consider Ovate. It is on Ravelry. Two skeins and done.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

I will check it out!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Also on Ravelry: Summer Flies Shawlette---a FREE pattern that knits up quickly.


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Homeshppr said:


> Also on Ravelry: Summer Flies Shawlette---a FREE pattern that knits up quickly.


I just checked and this pattern can be downloaded for the price of $2.75 USD on Ravelry. Where do you find it for free?


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Homeshppr said:


> Also on Ravelry: Summer Flies Shawlette---a FREE pattern that knits up quickly.


I couldn't find it under that name...


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Summer Flies is no longer free - but it is pretty!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-flies


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

nwlouie said:


> I just checked and this pattern can be downloaded for the price of $2.75 USD on Ravelry. Where do you find it for free?


From Ravelry page - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-flies
Right under the price it states...."Please note: this pattern is not available for free anymore"


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> From Ravelry page - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-flies
> Right under the price it states...."Please note: this pattern is not available for free anymore"


it is pretty, but i'm still looking...


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Summerflies used to be free, it's not any more. It is a nice, easy, written in words (no chart) pattern.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-flies

This one is same shape as Summerflies and is free.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/afternoon-tea-4

Or if you want a long rectangle shape, do a feather/fan pattern. pretty quick and easy.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feather-and-fan-stole-2
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/feather-and-fan-short-scarf (make wider and longer)
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/westerwaldwaves


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

nwlouie said:


> I just checked and this pattern can be downloaded for the price of $2.75 USD on Ravelry. Where do you find it for free?


Oops, sorry! The pattern was originally posted as a Freebie. Once the pattern became extremely popular, the download charge was added.


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

IMHO, if I was in a time bind and found a pattern that I liked for $2.75, I would purchase the pattern rather than spending a lot of time looking for something that I liked about as well that was free. 


I would suggest finding a pattern that you like and use larger needles to make it go faster.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Summerflies used to be free, it's not any more. It is a nice, easy, written in words (no chart) pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-flies
> 
> This one is same shape as Summerflies and is free.
> ...


----------



## kcduffer (Jan 29, 2013)

Here's another free pattern on ravelry that looks like it would knit up quickly.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-as-pie


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

kcduffer said:


> Here's another free pattern on ravelry that looks like it would knit up quickly.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/easy-as-pie


Very pretty!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I think it was free at first, but now has a small charge for the summerflies shawlette.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

I also have a New England wedding to go to in... 3.5 weeks. Of course, it's mine, so it's a little different.  
If the wedding is a daytime wedding, you might not want to bother considering how hot & humid it has been lately. Then again, today it's "only" 75 & raining, so you never know.
I'm currently making the kudzu shawlette, found on Ravelry. It's about 50 rows, ranging from about 178 to 421 stitches per row. It's taking me awhile, but that's because 1. I'm new to knitting, especially to knitting shawls & 2. I'm preparing for a wedding & have 1000s of little details to attend to so I don't have as much knitting time as I'd like. Oh yeah, the shawlette is wicked pretty, with a kind of a leaf & rib pattern that almost looks like it's cable-knit, but it's not.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

kcduffer said:


> IMHO, if I was in a time bind and found a pattern that I liked for $2.75, I would purchase the pattern rather than spending a lot of time looking for something that I liked about as well that was free.
> 
> I would suggest finding a pattern that you like and use larger needles to make it go faster.


 :thumbup:


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

Ravelry -- Lichen
Made it in no time at all, really a fun shawl, or scarf, or shawlette. I am tall so I made it a little longer and it can sit right up to the neck. or drape away like another shawl. Really a fun one, It totally changes when you get it blocked, which is the hardest part of it.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbed-lace-bolero

This is on my list. I think you could knit it in an evening.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Google Sassymetrical. It is a top down shrug that knits up in a few days. Looks classy, drapes at the front and covers your shoulders. You'll need a drapy bamboo silk yarn.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

'Claire' by Lynn Anne Banks on ravelry is an easy pattern....it is free


----------



## Brendij (Jul 14, 2012)

Chevron Shawl
I made this shawl with ribbons and eyelash and yarn in matching shades. My daughter wore it to a beach wedding on a chilly day! An easy and quick knit on US 13 or US 15 circular needles.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/brendij/chevron-shawl

My Directions:

Needles: US 13 or US 15 needles 
Two stitch markers

Cast on 2 stitches 
Place a marker 
Cast on 3 stitches 
Place marker 
Cast on 2 stitches

Row 1 and all following rows knit:
Increase in 1st stitch and the stitch before the marker
This shawl is knit from the neck down 
Your needles are always on the top of the knitting 
Continue until the shawl is the size you want.
CAST OFF VERY LOOSELY!
note: I ended with 186 stitches


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Try storm cloud shawlette. Done with larger yarn and needles, it would knit up fast. I think it is on Ravelry and was free when I downloaded it.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

kmckinstry77 said:


> I also have a New England wedding to go to in... 3.5 weeks. Of course, it's mine, so it's a little different.
> If the wedding is a daytime wedding, you might not want to bother considering how hot & humid it has been lately. Then again, today it's "only" 75 & raining, so you never know.
> I'm currently making the kudzu shawlette, found on Ravelry. It's about 50 rows, ranging from about 178 to 421 stitches per row. It's taking me awhile, but that's because 1. I'm new to knitting, especially to knitting shawls & 2. I'm preparing for a wedding & have 1000s of little details to attend to so I don't have as much knitting time as I'd like. Oh yeah, the shawlette is wicked pretty, with a kind of a leaf & rib pattern that almost looks like it's cable-knit, but it's not.


Very cute pattern - and Congrats on your upcoming wedding! Mine is at 6 pm. Don't want anything too heavy, as the weather is predicted to stay on the warm side. Good luck with yours!


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbed-lace-bolero
> 
> This is on my list. I think you could knit it in an evening.


I've made this one before, to wear with my summer dresses. It's really cute, but not formal enough fo a wedding. Plus I did it in a green/jade color...


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

bwtyer said:


> Summer Flies is no longer free - but it is pretty!
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-flies


Wasn't this one free on this site a couple of months ago? Seems that I got it free.


----------



## nanasharon (Nov 6, 2012)

French Cancan on ravelry, pattern isn't free, but works up quickly, is easy, and is beautiful.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

nanasharon said:


> French Cancan on ravelry, pattern isn't free, but works up quickly, is easy, and is beautiful.


You're right, it is beautiful!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/my-version-of-summer-flies

This is a free one too.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

If I need something that works up quick (and easy) I would opt for a shawl or capelet with drop stitch. Use a fancy yarn and these drop stitch projects turn out just fabulous and super quick, IMHO (and no pattern needed which makes it even better) :thumbup:

This is a bit fancier than I had in mind but, it's pretty!
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/drop-stitch-scarf-2


----------



## mehunt1950 (Jun 14, 2012)

Quick & easy & lacy -- for this I used a worsted weight (not more than 2 skeins Caron Super Soft finished size about 20in x 80 in) and size 9US needles (I knit loose; usually need two sizes smaller than suggested to make gauge). Cast on an odd number of stitches. Every row is the same -- K1, *yo, K2tog* across. Bind off when it's the length you want. No right side or wrong side either. A pretty bulky or chunky with size 13 or 15 needles and you can probably make it in an evening or two. I think I cast on 21 stitches for the size I got.

MaryEllen
Interlochen, MI


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

If you want a rectangular stole type, pick your favorite scarf pattern, and a gorgeous yarn, and make it wider. I did this several years ago for a stole over a sleeveless top for a spring wedding and it turned out great. Something maybe a little lacy with lots of yarn overs. I need to find something for a fall wedding to go over my mother of the groom dress and have no clue what I want to make.

Tami


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

I too just finished Lichen. It took about 4 hours of knitting. This pattern must be blocked. I used Malabrigo worsted on a 10.5 needle. Fast and fun!


----------



## cindycpu (Apr 24, 2013)

Pick a nice, drape-y yarn (I love silk and/or seacell), and do a stole in seed stitch using needles two or three sizes larger than recommended for the yarn. Mindless knitting, has a wonderful heavy drape, but very pretty with the seed stitch.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you want a rectangular stole type, pick your favorite scarf pattern, and a gorgeous yarn, and make it wider. I did this several years ago for a stole over a sleeveless top for a spring wedding and it turned out great. Something maybe a little lacy with lots of yarn overs. I need to find something for a fall wedding to go over my mother of the groom dress and have no clue what I want to make.
> 
> Tami


Great idea! I also went to knittingfool.com and found a nice lace pattern (Lace Arrows 1)that would also look great as a stole. here's the link: 
http://www.knittingfool.com/Pages/stCatalog2Print.guest.cfm?stitchid=2480&name=Lace%20Arrows%201&numofst=7&stplus=0&rows=6&rplus=0

And may I say a great BIG thank you all for the wonderful thoughtful ideas you gave me! They were all fantastic! Just gotta love the KP family!

:-D :-D


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

Loramarin said:


> I too just finished Lichen. It took about 4 hours of knitting. This pattern must be blocked. I used Malabrigo worsted on a 10.5 needle. Fast and fun!


I love this! Just purchased it. Now, off to find some yarn.


----------



## alphabetmom (Mar 2, 2013)

I am a beginner and started this last around 8:30 last night. Have 30 rows done and 3 lifelines in. I am using Vanna's Glamour sock yarn, I am very happy so far with the results.

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss12/PATTtea.php,


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Loramarin said:


> I too just finished Lichen. It took about 4 hours of knitting. This pattern must be blocked. I used Malabrigo worsted on a 10.5 needle. Fast and fun!


This is very fancy looking too...hmmmm


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

alphabetmom said:


> I am a beginner and started this last around 8:30 last night. Have 30 rows done and 3 lifelines in. I am using Vanna's Glamour sock yarn, I am very happy so far with the results.
> 
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss12/PATTtea.php,


Very very nice (but remove the comma at the end of the url) I did a copy & paste to search in google) :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

lots of great choices for you to choose from! please be sure to post a picture when you are finished!


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> lots of great choices for you to choose from! please be sure to post a picture when you are finished!


Yes there are, and I will definitely post whatever I decide to make!


----------



## need2know (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,
try Glam Shells by Maiden Brooklyn pattern - very nice!
The pattern is on Ravelry for free!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

The overwhelming response is trawl Ravelry!


----------



## MistyBabe (May 16, 2011)

There is a shawl pattern on Ravelry called terribly simple shawl. It's a crescent shape shawl. I think just about any yarn and size needless will work.
Hope you have great weather for the wedding.


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Mohair with loose garter stitch on big pins works very quickly.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

susieO said:


> Hi all,
> I have a wedding to go to in two weeks...I have been telling myself to make a stole or shawl, because it's an outdoor wedding, and well...this is New England...and I've been working on other wip's instead. So, does anyone have a quick knit pattern that is also pretty enough to wear at a wedding? Many many thanks ahead of time!
> susieO


I made this with one ball/skein of Mary Maxim 'mohair glitter':

Size 10 1/2 needles (US) with lace weight mohair blend. I used Mary Maxim mohair glitter (1 skein)
200 stitches, K 3 rows, 
R4) K4, yo, k2tog, yo k2tog across K last 3 st (a K 4 border on each end.
R5) K across
repeat these 2 pattern rows until piece measures 18". K 2 rows
Knitted bind off loosely.

If you want square ends, K 2 rows between the R 4) pattern rows.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

susieO said:


> Hi all,
> I have a wedding to go to in two weeks...I have been telling myself to make a stole or shawl, because it's an outdoor wedding, and well...this is New England...and I've been working on other wip's instead. So, does anyone have a quick knit pattern that is also pretty enough to wear at a wedding? Many many thanks ahead of time!
> susieO


Feather and fan is very lacy and very pretty...looks much more complicated than it is...fast to knit. Check ravelry.com! Best wishes!!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

mirl56 said:


> Summerflies used to be free, it's not any more. It is a nice, easy, written in words (no chart) pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-flies
> 
> This one is same shape as Summerflies and is free.
> ...


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> mirl56 said:
> 
> 
> > Summerflies used to be free, it's not any more. It is a nice, easy, written in words (no chart) pattern.
> ...


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

susieO said:


> Thanks! This was on my list of "maybe's" it is very pretty...


I you mean "Afternoon Tea", that's my favorite. I looked at each and every pattern linked to this thread and kept going back to that one. I have never knitted anything other than a rectangular shape anything but I really like that so much, I may give it a go. I have a skein of Fiesta yarn I don't know what to do with and this may just be it.

I think that KPers are the best. Just ask and they respond willingly.


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

You don't any more, the creators are trying to raise some money for a site of their own by selling this very popular prety and easy shawl.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Homeshppr said:


> Oops, sorry! The pattern was originally posted as a Freebie. Once the pattern became extremely popular, the download charge was added.


It is so pretty it's worth it. I just bought it.


----------



## cdsknits (Aug 28, 2012)

My go-to is the Chinook...can be made on any size needle with any yarn and is very fast.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Make a rectangular shawl. No worries about increases to form a triangle, you just knit.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

nwlouie said:


> I just checked and this pattern can be downloaded for the price of $2.75 USD on Ravelry. Where do you find it for free?


It was free originally, now they are charging for it


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> I made this with one ball/skein of Mary Maxim 'mohair glitter':
> 
> Size 10 1/2 needles (US) with lace weight mohair blend. I used Mary Maxim mohair glitter (1 skein)
> 200 stitches, K 3 rows,
> ...


Thanks for this pattern, Patty - I was looking for something easy and lacey - this is perfect!


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

mirl56 said:


> Summerflies used to be free, it's not any more. It is a nice, easy, written in words (no chart) pattern.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-flies
> 
> This one is same shape as Summerflies and is free.
> ...


I would second that. Fan and feather goes very quickly, has an openwork stitch and scalloped lower edge. Would be beautiful !


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Emell said:


> I you mean "Afternoon Tea", that's my favorite. I looked at each and every pattern linked to this thread and kept going back to that one. I have never knitted anything other than a rectangular shape anything but I really like that so much, I may give it a go. I have a skein of Fiesta yarn I don't know what to do with and this may just be it.
> 
> I think that KPers are the best. Just ask and they respond willingly.


If I wanted to make this shawl bigger could I just repeat a number of the rows of the upper part of the shawl and then do the "branches" or should I just make more of the branch lace rows. I see that some of them did do up to 6.
I would like more of a large full shawl instead of just a shawlette. It does say it is easily adjustable but I didn't know if they meant in the yarn selection or the amount of pattern rows.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

DLB said:


> Ravelry -- Lichen
> Made it in no time at all, really a fun shawl, or scarf, or shawlette. I am tall so I made it a little longer and it can sit right up to the neck. or drape away like another shawl. Really a fun one, It totally changes when you get it blocked, which is the hardest part of it.


I hope you realize your post cost me $6.00. The minute I saw the pattern, I had to have it, immediately. I don't have a wedding to attend, but Christmas is coming! Thanks so much for suggesting this pattern!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Loramarin said:


> I too just finished Lichen. It took about 4 hours of knitting. This pattern must be blocked. I used Malabrigo worsted on a 10.5 needle. Fast and fun!


Is this pattern free & where can it be found please?


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Lichen is not a free pattern. I bought the download on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lichen-5 
Well worth the $6.00. I see lots of X-mas gifts in the future


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

Okay you evil people, I have now purchased two more shawl patterns and have a free scarf pattern. So many patterns, so much yarn, so little time! And all because someone posted she wanted a quick and easy shawl pattern.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Loramarin said:


> Lichen is not a free pattern. I bought the download on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lichen-5
> Well worth the $6.00. I see lots of X-mas gifts in the future





Ma Kitty said:


> Okay you evil people, I have now purchased two more shawl patterns and have a free scarf pattern. So many patterns, so much yarn, so little time! And all because someone posted she wanted a quick and easy shawl pattern.


Yes, yes, yes!!! Isn't it *wonderful*!
This is KP at its best! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

Summerflies shawl....you can knit it up in the matter of a few days!


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm also looking for a shawl that is pretty, bit not too complicated. I'm going for the afternoon tea, but a little bigger and finished with fan and feathers instead of the branches to get the nice edge.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

susieO said:


> Very cute pattern - and Congrats on your upcoming wedding! Mine is at 6 pm. Don't want anything too heavy, as the weather is predicted to stay on the warm side. Good luck with yours!


The kudzu shawlette is a very cool design. It was kicking my butt in a few places (I've never knit a shawl before, so... right), but I've got it sorted out. I had to get mostly-cotton yarn (my mom can't tolerate wool next to her skin at all... I can't, either. Fortunately KnitPicks has this awesome cotton modal/acrylic blend that is softer than you could imagine). I gave my mom a scarf about 10 years ago that she loved (store-bought). It was wide & long & soft & warm. She wore it to visit her sister & her sister's Shih-Tzu (spelling?) ripped it up. My mom was devastated. I've been searching for a replacement ever since & never found one. Scarves shrank width-wise so that anything wider automatically was blanket-sized...  So, now that I knit, I went nuts trying to find a wider scarf (which wasn't a blanket) & didn't really find one, so I went with a shawlette made in a really soft, warm fiber. I think she'll like it & it'll keep her warm. In MA, winters can get fairly cold. 
Good luck with your shawl! Even at 6pm, you should be fine with something light, unless they blast the A/C.  
Thanks... I'm not bothering with a shawl for my wedding. It's at 11:30am (on a Sunday, so it couldn't be too late) and my gown is lined & has cap sleeves (I didn't want to be yet another bride who spends the whole day pulling her dress up), so the A/C would have to be way too high in order for me to have problems.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

Ma Kitty said:


> Okay you evil people, I have now purchased two more shawl patterns and have a free scarf pattern. So many patterns, so much yarn, so little time! And all because someone posted she wanted a quick and easy shawl pattern.


sorry.... :wink:


----------



## maspd (May 20, 2013)

Try Afternoon Tea. It knits up quickly and is free. If you google it you will get the pattern


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't know if anyone else posted this, couldn't read all the pages (no time), but I have a very easy pattern that looks nice, (not fancy) and I usually make it for a baby blanket when I'm in a rush. I'm sure that you knit a lot faster than I do also, as I usually crochet. You begin with 6 stitches and increase one stitch per row, till you get to the width you want. It is all knit no purl. 
You co 6. knit 2 rows, next row,and every row till you get to width you want, k3, yo,knit to end of row


----------



## lemonygodess (Apr 11, 2013)

http://kellymaher.wordpress.com/2007/07/04/ribbed-lace-bolero/
Free, pretty and looks real easy!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you for the research on shawls. Have bookmarked and there are a couple I will give a try come Sept.


----------

